# Comment installé pilote Twain sur HP



## dut (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter Read Iris 12 pro et, malheureusement, mon scanner n'est pas reconnu, donc je ne peux configurer Read Iris. Il me demande de télécharger le pilote Twain 1.9. Où le trouver et comment l'installer. Actuellement, je scanne avec les pilotes intégrés avec snow léopard, mais il n'y a plus de reconnaissance de caractères d'où mon achat de Read Iris 12 pro. Merci de votre aide


----------



## houlala63 (3 Janvier 2010)

On pourrait peut-être t'aider si tu nous donnait le modèle de ton scanner ?


----------



## dut (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

En effet, il s'agit d'une photosmart 2575 HP. merci


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2010)

Installer ceci : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...fr&dlc=fr&cc=fr&product=441240&os=219&lang=fr


----------



## dut (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour 

Merci à Moonwalker pour son lien. 
Cela devient intéressant : J'ai installé le lien indiqué. Dans le logiciel read Iris, mon scanner n'est toujours pas reconnu !!! Maintenant si je scanne en passant par "préférence système"/imprimantes et fax/numériser, j'obtiens un document PDF que Read Iris veut bien reconnaître, analyser et enregistrer au format de mon choix. J'obtiens le résultat escompté mais je dois faire une opération supplémentaire car je ne peux toujours pas scanner directement depuis Read Iris (la fenêtre qui me demande de reconnaître mon scanner reste "grisée"). Wait and see.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2010)

dut a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Merci à Moonwalker pour son lien.
> Cela devient intéressant : J'ai installé le lien indiqué. Dans le logiciel read Iris, mon scanner n'est toujours pas reconnu !!! Maintenant si je scanne en passant par "préférence système"/imprimantes et fax/numériser, j'obtiens un document PDF que Read Iris veut bien reconnaître, analyser et enregistrer au format de mon choix. J'obtiens le résultat escompté mais je dois faire une opération supplémentaire car je ne peux toujours pas scanner directement depuis Read Iris (la fenêtre qui me demande de reconnaître mon scanner reste "grisée"). Wait and see.



Bon. Déjà, utilise l'interface HP Scan pour numériser (au moins une fois, histoire d'activer les liens et préférences nécessaires).

Ensuite, vérifie que ta version de Readiris 12 est bien la dernière en date (12.0.2). Voir ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/applications/readiris-pro-12-a-282598.html

Dans Les préférences de Readiris 12, tu dois choisir l'interface de numérisation désirée : Image Capture (le module natif de Transfert d'image) ou TWAIN. Attention aussi à utiliser Readiris 12 en mode 32-bit, sinon il ne verra pas l'interface TWAIN.

nota pour information : le module natif est /Bibliothèque/Image Capture/Devices/HPScanner.app ; l'interface TWAIN est /Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/HPScan.ds


----------



## dut (3 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

Encore merci à Moonwalker pour ses précieux services. Cela  fonctionne avec capture d'image, mais pas avec twain. (Comment contrôler que Read Iris fonctionne bien en mode  32-bit car l'interface ne reconnaît pas Twain. Je ne peux sélectionner qu'image capture. 

Dans :/Bibliothèque/Image Capture/Devices/ n'apparaît pas HPScanner.app ???

Dans :Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/ n'apparaît pas HPScan.dsHP scanner.app ???

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2010)

Précision : c'est Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Image Capture et non pas Macintosh HD/Système/Bibliothèque/Image Capture

Pour passer en 32-bit => cmd+I sur l'icône de /Applications/Readiris Pro 12/Readiris.app et tu coches la case "Ouvrir en mode 32 bits".


----------



## dut (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci Moonwalker.

Avec tes précieux conseils, cette fois, tout est parfait. 32-bit et TWAIN. Le document scanné est parfait.

Encore mille merci


----------



## phildoc (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
je tape l'incrust dans la file..
J'ai readiris pro 12 et il ne reconnait pas mon scanner (EPSON DX 7400)
Quand je vais dans Readiris /préférence le scann reste grisé donc impossible de faire quoique ce soit.
Mon scann fonctionne très bien avec Readiris pro 9.
J'ai téléchargé les pilotes, installés, mais rien de plus.
Avez vous une idée?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------

Comme un pro, j'ai fait info sur l'icone de readiris pro 12 et mis en 32 bits et tout marche ouais!!!
Merci le génie du fil de la discussion.
Bonne journée


----------



## phildoc (9 Janvier 2010)

re au secours,

toujours dans les suites de mon précédent message, maintenant readiris 12 ouvre mon scann mais il plante systématiquement dès que le scanner a balayé la page.
 Je ne comprends pas. 
La seule différence qui me semble exister est que mon scann ne peut aller au delà de 24 bits. Si je change, genre 8 bits, gris par ex. cela est pareil, il y a plantage, c'est à dire que Readeris quitte inopinément. 
Idée??


----------

